# Peterbilt truck



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Wheels*

I could have bought the wheels for my new T and J project, but decided to make my own. I prefer wheels from oak (a bought wheel is from beech) because ebonizing and I also I prefer a rim that is separate from the tire. Her you can see how I did it:

First wood selected and signed wheels:








Bandsaw work:








Drilling a hole 35 mm, 11 mm deep:









Turning the wheels a little oversized:








Made a hole 8mm for the axle pegs:









Putting about 10 wheels on a rod for final diameter turning;








Than made with an angle grinder out of HSS steel a wheel profile maker. I have the benefit of a crossing table on my lathe. As you can see below the HSS blanc is mounted in the lathe:









After profiling and sanding 10 fixed wheels:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> I could have bought the wheels for my new T and J project, but decided to make my own. I prefer wheels from oak (a bought wheel is from beech) because ebonizing and I also I prefer a rim that is separate from the tire. Her you can see how I did it:
> 
> ...


Very interesting Jan. Your tire making jigs are brilliant. Can't wait to see your next blog in this series.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> I could have bought the wheels for my new T and J project, but decided to make my own. I prefer wheels from oak (a bought wheel is from beech) because ebonizing and I also I prefer a rim that is separate from the tire. Her you can see how I did it:
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> I could have bought the wheels for my new T and J project, but decided to make my own. I prefer wheels from oak (a bought wheel is from beech) because ebonizing and I also I prefer a rim that is separate from the tire. Her you can see how I did it:
> 
> ...


I like the way you are attacking this. Well done.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> I could have bought the wheels for my new T and J project, but decided to make my own. I prefer wheels from oak (a bought wheel is from beech) because ebonizing and I also I prefer a rim that is separate from the tire. Her you can see how I did it:
> 
> ...


Thank you Brian.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> I could have bought the wheels for my new T and J project, but decided to make my own. I prefer wheels from oak (a bought wheel is from beech) because ebonizing and I also I prefer a rim that is separate from the tire. Her you can see how I did it:
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wish I had room for a wood lathe when I see how easy folk can make things like these beaut wheels…well done "dutchy".....


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Holes in axle*

It always was difficult for me to make the holes parallel in the axle. I made a little jig to solve this problem.

From plywood I made a 100% right-angle "jig". On this plywood I put two wheels The screw in the "middle" of the wheel has an offset from 2 mm. By turning the wheel I can clamp the axle. Below you can see how it worked out:









Below is the situation on the drill press:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Holes in axle*
> 
> It always was difficult for me to make the holes parallel in the axle. I made a little jig to solve this problem.
> 
> ...


Another great jig Jan. This would be very useful for so many similar drilling situations. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Holes in axle*
> 
> It always was difficult for me to make the holes parallel in the axle. I made a little jig to solve this problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Making the cabin *

First I made the pieces I needed. None of them is exactly.

Here you can see them:









I started sanding the botom exactly. Therefore I mostly glue a piece of paper on the part that has to be sanded. Below the situation on the disk sander:









Then I glue the back of the cabin and the dashpanel to the bottom. This two pieces both are over sized:









After the glue has dried again I sand the pieces exactly according to the bottom;









Now it,s time to glue the oversized engine hood on it:









And again making it exactly on the disk sander. Below you can see the result after sanding:









No its time to glue the sides on it. Below one side oversized:









First I sanded the botom of the sides exactly flat. Also the window is already there. Below you see the sanded sides:









Now it,s time to glue the sides on the body.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Making the cabin *
> 
> First I made the pieces I needed. None of them is exactly.
> 
> ...


Keep up the blog. I am really enjoying it. If I ever get my other projects caught up. I want to try a T&J project.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Making the cabin *
> 
> First I made the pieces I needed. None of them is exactly.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bruce. That makes me keep up going.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Making the cabin *
> 
> First I made the pieces I needed. None of them is exactly.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the blog, I am working on a Bi Plane at the moment and I enjoy following your progress! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Making the cabin *
> 
> First I made the pieces I needed. None of them is exactly.
> 
> ...


When I,m finished with the truck I hope you can make a flight with your plane to Holland.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Radiotor front*

I make more things at once for my truck. Here you can see how I made the radiator front.

First I made the inner site exactly on the disk sander. To do this first I glued a piece of paper on the ash wood:









Before i removed the paper I marked the position for the radiotor front strips on the end grain;









Then I glued the radiator strips from wenge on it:



























To sand the strips a little thinner I put double sided tape on a piece of plywood:









Put the radiator inner side on this tape and sanded it on the drumsander:









Glued the up and down side to the inner side:









Sanded it on the disk sander:









Glued the left and right side to the inner side:









Next time more.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiotor front*
> 
> I make more things at once for my truck. Here you can see how I made the radiator front.
> 
> ...


There is always ways of getting the completed task at hand done. Sometimes you need to try a couple of ways to get the desired effect. 
Nice you have a drum-sander to help make your job a bit easier….one tool I do not have.
Well done Dutchy.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Radiotor front*
> 
> I make more things at once for my truck. Here you can see how I made the radiator front.
> 
> ...


Thank you Brian. (Also for your answer on my glue question) I enjoy working with my drum sander, but for making T and J toys you can do without.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Glueing the cabin on the frame*

Today i glued the cabin on the frame. I hope this blog isn,t boring. But I started this blog and want to finish him.

Below you see the frame:









Glueing the cabin on the frame:









After drying first saw the frame a liitle smaler on the bandsaw:









Then made the frame and the cabin exactly flat:









The result after sanding:









Sanded the nose from cabin and frame flat:









Glueing the radiator front on the cabin:









After sanding the results:


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Glueing the cabin on the frame*
> 
> Today i glued the cabin on the frame. I hope this blog isn,t boring. But I started this blog and want to finish him.
> 
> ...


This is not boring. keep up the blog I enjoy follonwing it even if I don't always comment.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Glueing the cabin on the frame*
> 
> Today i glued the cabin on the frame. I hope this blog isn,t boring. But I started this blog and want to finish him.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bruce.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Glueing the cabin on the frame*
> 
> Today i glued the cabin on the frame. I hope this blog isn,t boring. But I started this blog and want to finish him.
> 
> ...


I'm not bored either Jan. It's always a pleasure to see a project being built and I always learn something from your blogs too.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Glueing the cabin on the frame*
> 
> Today i glued the cabin on the frame. I hope this blog isn,t boring. But I started this blog and want to finish him.
> 
> ...


Well I guess I am the odd one out. I'm bored. But keep posting them….. I'll get over it.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Glueing the cabin on the frame*
> 
> Today i glued the cabin on the frame. I hope this blog isn,t boring. But I started this blog and want to finish him.
> 
> ...


When bored the best thing to do is watch someone else create something ,that usually get me in the spirit .
Thanks Jan for keeping us motivated now I have to wait for the finished truck .

Klaus


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Glueing the cabin on the frame*
> 
> Today i glued the cabin on the frame. I hope this blog isn,t boring. But I started this blog and want to finish him.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike. *I hope* there will come something for you to learn from.

I,m sorry Brian. *I hope* you don,t need a psychiatrist to get over it

Thank you Klaus.* I hope* you can keep on waiting.


----------



## CMHN (Mar 25, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Glueing the cabin on the frame*
> 
> Today i glued the cabin on the frame. I hope this blog isn,t boring. But I started this blog and want to finish him.
> 
> ...


Those are some nice looking plans, where did you get them or did you make them? I enjoyed the progress and final product. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*(before) Making the roof*

Before I could glue the roof on the cabin I first had to do the interior.

I made the gearshift on the lathe:








Doing this by sanding:








After sanding the final result:








I Also made a steering wheel. Drew it in Acad:








Made the chairs before but didn,t take a picture.
Below you can see al parts mounted in the cabin:








Another picture of the interior cabin:








Then glued the roof on it and like always oversized:








Sanded it:








After it I made some carves in it. Also sanded the sides of the cabin with a smaller grit. (When I saw the picture I still could see some scratches, so I have to do more sanding):


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *(before) Making the roof*
> 
> Before I could glue the roof on the cabin I first had to do the interior.
> 
> ...


You do nice work Dutchy,


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *(before) Making the roof*
> 
> Before I could glue the roof on the cabin I first had to do the interior.
> 
> ...


You're up early Brian. Thank you for reply.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *(before) Making the roof*
> 
> Before I could glue the roof on the cabin I first had to do the interior.
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful Jan. Pretty tiny turning work too.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Air filters mount*

Made the air filters before on the lathe. The wood I used is Auwora (a beautiful (west) African wood)

First started sanding the radius in the air filter mount:








Then made the mounts to witdh of 12,7 mm (1/2")








Saw and sanded the mount to the correct length. Below you can see al the parts:








Glued the mounts to the airfilter:








And finally sanded the mounts to the correct thickness. The reason I did this after glueing and at last is to make the mount backside exactly parallel to the filter. And also it is easier to hold.:


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Air filters mount*
> 
> Made the air filters before on the lathe. The wood I used is Auwora (a beautiful (west) African wood)
> 
> ...


Looking good man!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Air filters mount*
> 
> Made the air filters before on the lathe. The wood I used is Auwora (a beautiful (west) African wood)
> 
> ...


Nice work Jan and some impressive blue prints too. Did you make them with your CAD program?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Air filters mount*
> 
> Made the air filters before on the lathe. The wood I used is Auwora (a beautiful (west) African wood)
> 
> ...


Thank you Doug and Mike. I buy the plans in your country of birth Mike at:
http://toysandjoys.com/


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Schaft drive*

Below you can see how I made the schaft drive on the axes.

First made some rounds:








Cut them in half and sanded them:








Then I glued them to the axes:








And rounded the edges with radius 2mm and sanded them:









*Thank you for watching.*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Schaft drive*
> 
> Below you can see how I made the schaft drive on the axes.
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Schaft drive*
> 
> Below you can see how I made the schaft drive on the axes.
> 
> ...


Coming along well Jan.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Bumper*

The bumper is made out of small pieces.

Glueing of the first part:








After sawing and sanding:








Glueing al the other parts:








After sanding:








Mounting:









*Thank you for watching.*


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Bumper*
> 
> The bumper is made out of small pieces.
> 
> ...


I like that bumper.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Bumper*
> 
> The bumper is made out of small pieces.
> 
> ...


good choice in woods.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Bumper*
> 
> The bumper is made out of small pieces.
> 
> ...


The bumper looks good and the truck is taking shape too.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Fenders*

Below you can see how the fenders are made.

First I glued the template on the wood. Below you can see the fenders and also the spacers:








Outside bandsaw work:








Outside sanding:








Inside sawing:








Inside sanding:








Out of one piece I could saw two fenders:








Then I sanded the fender to the right angle:








Checking the angle:








Glued a spacer on the fender (The spacers are made the same way as the fenders):








After the spacers where sanded I mounted them to the cabin. I also mounted the bumper. Then sanded the spencers and the bumper parallel and to the right width:









*Thank you for watching.*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders*
> 
> Below you can see how the fenders are made.
> 
> ...


well done


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cab guard*

Below you can see the making of the cab guard.

As usual starting glueing the template on the wood. The black tool you see I use more and more
(I now understand why the picture is blurry, I was not wearing my glasses):








After sawing:








Sanding:








Before removing the template I marked where the holes had to come:








Cab guard after mounting:









*
Thanks for watching
*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab guard*
> 
> Below you can see the making of the cab guard.
> 
> ...


great job


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab guard*
> 
> Below you can see the making of the cab guard.
> 
> ...


Quite handy to have that sanding machine for this work.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab guard*
> 
> Below you can see the making of the cab guard.
> 
> ...


Actually I bought this machine for this work Mike. It was an offer for 100 euro and I,m really glad with it. Only the sanding paper isn,t the best quality.

Thank yoo Brian for all comments.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab guard*
> 
> Below you can see the making of the cab guard.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab guard*
> 
> Below you can see the making of the cab guard.
> 
> ...


This is coming along nicely. It sure is nice to have a set of plans like that.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab guard*
> 
> Below you can see the making of the cab guard.
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying the story! I appreciate the details.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Exhaust*

Here you can see the preparations for mounting of the exhaust on the chassis.

Below the connection marked with a red line was not exactly 90 degrees.








For that reason I made a very simple jig (an exact parallel and width piece of scrap) to make the spot to glue after sanding 100% parallel to the excaust and also had the correct length:








I also made holes in the mounting spot for putting a dowel in it. This dowel was to reinforce the glue connection:








Then I marked the position on the chassis and drilled holes in it for the dowel:









*Thanks for watching.
*


----------



## snoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust*
> 
> Here you can see the preparations for mounting of the exhaust on the chassis.
> 
> ...


Hi Dutchy,

I have been following this blog and just wanted to congratulate you on such fine work.

snoman


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust*
> 
> Here you can see the preparations for mounting of the exhaust on the chassis.
> 
> ...


Thank you snoman.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust*
> 
> Here you can see the preparations for mounting of the exhaust on the chassis.
> 
> ...


Lots of small details to tackle Jan and they all look really well done.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust*
> 
> Here you can see the preparations for mounting of the exhaust on the chassis.
> 
> ...


I have said it before. you do nice work.
These exhaust stacks can be a real pain to get correct. Your jig is the right answer.
In the past; I once got so tick-off with making these I just broke down and used a bendy type plastic straw. This actually worked quite well, but it's not wood. :-(


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust*
> 
> Here you can see the preparations for mounting of the exhaust on the chassis.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike. Do you know witch wood I used for the excaust?

Thank you Brian. This excaust got well but I still have sleepless nights because I have to do the mirrors next week.


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Exhaust*
> 
> Here you can see the preparations for mounting of the exhaust on the chassis.
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Trailer*

The "trailer" is almost ready.

Below you see the results. Only the rims still need to be made:









Those who follow this blog have already seen that I make two trucks simultaneously. So I made two tubes for the trailer. First sanded the deck to a thickness of 2,4 mm:








Sanded 3 bars:








Glued the first bar to the deck









After drying I placed the second bar. in order to determine the position I first put the drawbar in it. This drawbar must be able to slide.









Third and last bar:









Put the upper deck on it:









After drying I could saw it seperately:









Sanding the tubes on the drum sander:









And then there are two tubes. To me it looks like two organ pipes;









I also made two beams for the trailer. Below you can see the benefit of glueing the template on the wood. It is very easy to see where you have to drill:









And after this work first have to clean my bench:









*Thanks for watching*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Trailer*
> 
> The "trailer" is almost ready.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jan.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Trailer*
> 
> The "trailer" is almost ready.
> 
> ...


This is what I call in minute detail. Patience and desire of building things accurately. Nice job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Trailer*
> 
> The "trailer" is almost ready.
> 
> ...


Great work on this Jan. It's coming together very nicely. Lots of small parts. It's always a thrill to see a project taking shape during assembly.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Trailer*
> 
> The "trailer" is almost ready.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I didn't know it was going to be a logging truck. I logged for a while when I was much younger. Fell a tree on my daw one day and had to ride out with one on the trucks to get it fixed. I made sure that I never had to do that again. You don't have to be crazy to drive one but it helps.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Trailer*
> 
> The "trailer" is almost ready.
> 
> ...


G'Day Dutchy, I've just found your PETERBILT TRUCK project….magnificent Work In Progress, sir, thank you…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Trailer*
> 
> The "trailer" is almost ready.
> 
> ...


Thank you all guys.

Bruce driving in this one is safe.

Crowie your welcome.


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Trailer*
> 
> The "trailer" is almost ready.
> 
> ...


All good things take time. Looks good.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rear wheel rims*

A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.

Standard you use an axle peg for mounting a wheel on the axle. On the picture below you can see this on the left side. This time I made a long dowel and with a press fit it is glued in the wheel. You can see this on the right side of the picture:









I made the rims out of two pieces. The first one is a disk. After sanding it to the right diameter I had to drill a lot of holes in it. Total I needed 16 rims and each rim disk has 21 holes and that makes 336 holes to drill. Below you see the disk on the drill press:









After drilling I removed the paper templates with thinner and this is the clutter:









And this are the clean discs:









Then I put toothpicks in the small holes. This toothpicks are about 1,7 mm and the holes I made are 1,4 mm in diameter. This toothpicks has to propose the bolts:









Then the sticks were cut:









And on the backside I did a small drop of CA glue:









After drying I sanded the toothsticks to the required lenght and also made axles of 6 mm dowels:









After mounting and sanding the axle to the required lenght I glued the discs into the wheels:









After making and mounting the discs it was time to make the rings. After glued a template on the wood I drilled 30 mm holes in it:









Then I sanded the holes:









After bandsawing:









Sanding the outside:









And after gluing it into the wheels here the final results:









*Thanks for wathing*


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


This is amazing, great work Dutchy. Your accuracy is admirable!

Garry


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


Thank you Garry. The accuracy is also time consuming


----------



## arvanlaar (Feb 13, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


 wow I have been following this thread and its been getting more and more amazing!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I cna't believe you are on installment 14 already. I had to go back and review your previous posts to make sure I hadn't missed any. I'm looking forward to the steering axle on the truck.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


Thank you arvanlaar. Nice to hear that you are following this thread.

Thank you Bruce. What you wrote makes me believe it isn,t boring.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jan. Going to see the next installment now.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


A lot of messing around to make those wheels, but the overall appearance when done will be well worth the aggravation. You doing things right my Dutch friend


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian, yes indeed a lot of work.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


You have a whole heap of patience and the result is so good sir…..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


Crowie I never had a lot of patience and now I,m retired I learning to be.


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel rims*
> 
> A lot of picture,s Making the rear wheel rims.
> 
> ...


One step at a time. Slow steps are the best.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Lights on the roof*

The pieces become smaller. Her are the pictures from the roof lights.

First put some dowels with CA glue in a piece of padouk:









After sawing:









After sanding the crude form:









Turning on the lathe. This with the greatest caution I turned with…...sandpaper:









When it was done I realized I made 8 but needed 10. My disc sander was mounted on the lathe and I didn,t want to do a conversion. I put one piece in my drill and made a light on the discsander. This was much easier and faster:









And after made a small bevel on the lights they where mounted on the roof. You also can see the horns made out of a golf tee:









*Thanks for wathing*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Lights on the roof*
> 
> The pieces become smaller. Her are the pictures from the roof lights.
> 
> ...


It's getting there. This will be a beauty when finished. Very nice work!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Lights on the roof*
> 
> The pieces become smaller. Her are the pictures from the roof lights.
> 
> ...


Good use for golf tees


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Lights on the roof*
> 
> The pieces become smaller. Her are the pictures from the roof lights.
> 
> ...


They are neat Dutchy…..well done.


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Lights on the roof*
> 
> The pieces become smaller. Her are the pictures from the roof lights.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Lights on the roof*
> 
> The pieces become smaller. Her are the pictures from the roof lights.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Ornament*

Another small part to make. Very small.

I started with glueing 3 pieces of wood together.









After it was dryed it was cut in half. And sanding could start. Below you can see the process. 


















Making it slant:









Radius making:









And again disc sanding work to do and make it smaller:









And smaller:









And smaller:









And then it was glued on the truck and "clamped" with Duct tape:









This ornament is very small and hard to see on the truck:









And for that reason another picture:









*Thanks for watching*


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Ornament*
> 
> Another small part to make. Very small.
> 
> ...


That IS a small part. I didn't realize how small until the last pictures!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Ornament*
> 
> Another small part to make. Very small.
> 
> ...


It's fun to see the process for making such small parts. Nice work Jan.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Ornament*
> 
> Another small part to make. Very small.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Steve next time I will put a tape measure next to it.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*What went wrong and mistakes*

Below a few pictures of what went wrong.

After sanding there was a naturel crack in the roof:









I decided to fix it with PVAc glue:









When I was sanding the exhaust pipe and pulled too hard on the sanding paper he brook:









When I was sanding the frame on the disk sander he fell out of my hands and one edge was considerably demaged. I glued a another piece in it:









Four times a broken jamb:







e

The bottom of the frame I glued in a wrong direction:









And that's why I had to replace it:









My cutter came deep in the wood and I had to replace that spot:









Fortunately, you can hardly see the repair:









The making of a facet on the front wheel rims on the disk sander wasn,t a succes. Too wobly:









Thats wy I did it on the lathe:









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Bloopers and outtakes: 
Never have them . Everything I do goes as smooth a silk.

And if you believe that I have a bridge for you to purchase.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Brian I believe you completely. I would not dare to doubt.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


I've heard that the difference between an average woodworker and an excellent woodworker is his ability to hide his mistakes and accidents.
I am getting better all the time.


----------



## Dick33 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


A few mistakes is common for me these little pieces and my old hands don't always work like they should. You are doing a very nice job. keep up the good work.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Bruce and Dick thanks for comments.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi Jan. This post is like a reality show that all of us have seen in our own shops.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes Mike We have saying here:

Who does not make mistakes never makes anything


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Learning to repair errors or slips makes you a better wood worker. It makes you look at all the different things that can happen. i must make a lot of things in my shop because I make a lot of mistakes. A lot of the times, the first mistake that I make in the morning is getting out of bed. Have a nice day.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


G'Day Dutchy, 
You're a top bloke, telling us about the mishaps, *thank you*, as it helps everyone else in there learning experience, just like your FIRST CLASS blog of this WORK IN PROGRESS with great photos of your project….
WELL DONE SIR, indeed….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks hookfoot and Crowie


----------



## JWilberger (Nov 4, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, with me never happen mistakes …... And not problems …..

Beep, beep, beep
"Here is your favorite announcer. They are 6am and it's time to wake up. Good day to all. Now a song …".

Hmmmm. Ok, Ok another day again. Thanks God for the quiet night


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your project with us! There are always problems, er challenges, to deal with no matter what type of project we undertake. Your trucks turned out great and are quite inspirational. I may have to try one of these yet.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What went wrong and mistakes*
> 
> Below a few pictures of what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Nice to know Ron that you maybe also will make a truck. Let me know when you start.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*What I didn,t like*

I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.




























*Is there someone who can give me an advise to do this easier. You are welcome!!*

*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## kweinert (Nov 20, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *What I didn,t like*
> 
> I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.
> 
> ...


I'm probably not going to be able to describe this very well, but here's a thought.

Can you make an L shaped support out of something like HDPE (http://www.amazon.com/Polyethylene-Off-White-Tolerance-D4976-245-Thickness/dp/B00CPRDN3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425567246&sr=8-1&keywords=hdpe) for example.

Three pieces with grooves could be used. I thought of HDPE because the glue shouldn't stick to it. By arranging the pieces as shown in the diagram below you support the dowels so they don't bow under pressure, you help enforce a good corner alignment, etc.

You'd want to make more than one set - that way you can do different sized square glueups without having to make a custom support for each one.










Hope this makes sense. I don't think you'll use any fewer clamps with this setup but I think it will support the constructions better.

I've looked at making a couple of these models as well and 3/32 is an odd size of dowel to use. I've only found one place you can get it online.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What I didn,t like*
> 
> I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.
> 
> ...


kweinert,

A very good idea. Thank you for your clear explanation. The next time I will gif this a try.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *What I didn,t like*
> 
> I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.
> 
> ...


Maybe not the best solution, but I would take a piece of flat board or platter, draw the square to describe the pattern and then drill a hole in each corner, lay the dowels onto the pattern where the glue will be applied to prevent the dowels from sticking to the board. This should work well with superglue.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *What I didn,t like*
> 
> I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.
> 
> ...


Isn't it great when blokes help each other from there experiences and know-how….
Thank you to both Dutchy and "kweinert"....much appreciated….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *What I didn,t like*
> 
> I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.
> 
> ...


Hi Jan. Here is a picture to show you my glueing solution. Please let me know if this is not clear.










I would assemble the work piece dry, tape it to the board and then drip the glue into the corners.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What I didn,t like*
> 
> I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,

Your drawing is clear. Next time I will try it and also let you know if it works.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *What I didn,t like*
> 
> I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, I live in Australia so 3/32" is even prehistoric to us. I have found some toothpicks come very close, however, they are not consistent. What I do is everytime I place an order for a T and J plan (I buy the spare parts kit) I over stock by ordering various diameter imperial dowels. I guess I now have enough stockpiled to build about 30 models. Having said that, I use a shopmade tiny mitre box with Japanese finecut saw to cut the 3/32" dowels and with superglue on one piece and a spritz of accelerator on the other, as soon as I touch I get an instantaneous solid bond with no need to hold the pieces together or apply pressure. The downside is that if you miss alignment you have a wonky join that needs to be broken and redone after some careful sanding.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *What I didn,t like*
> 
> I love working with the T and J plans but there is one thing I don,t like and that is making handles, mirrors and so on. This little stuff is made out of 2,3mm (3/32") dowels. Dowells of 2,3 mm are hard to get in europe so I use 3 mm (almost 1/8"). I do the glueing with CA. Below you see a couple of picture,s from the way I try to press it together.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex.

Currently I do it the way you discriped. And it goes exact as you discriped. Comment is that a joint with an accelerator is less strong than one without.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Preview*

This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:










As mentioned before tomorrow hopefully more pictures for label Project. For that reason you may also wait with comments

*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


I've certainly enjoyed your many blog entries as these MAGNIFICENT trucks came to realization. You are certainly a very astute craftsman and patiently achieved your goal. Even through some slight mistakes which you so generously shared. Thanks for all your efforts. Now who gets to put them on the mantel?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


You made two! I am looking forward to the finished pictures/presentation.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Thank you guys.

I don,t have a mantel. I hope to solve that problem.
Yes I made two. Or is,t a trick. No it,s a truck. No it are trucks.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Dutchy,

You have done a real service in posting your blog on How to Build these great trucks. Thanks for sharing your knowledge. Posting on a blog is not easy when done in great detail.

This will be of benefit to truck builders for a long time.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Thanks Thomas,

The biggest difficulty for me is the language. It is more than 40 years ago I left school. I,m glad with google translate.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Well done Jan…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Those are so nice. They bare realy great miniatures.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Wow. I've been watching your build blogs. These Petes have turned out beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Great blog Jan, the results look wonderful. I'm looking forward to seeing the full project photos.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


exceptional! fantastic! if you mailed me one, you would still have one left over  really well done, compliments and thanks for sharing!! I might have to try something like this, I am inspired.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Thank you guys for all kind words.

Before I started building this trucks never had heard of Peterbil. Now I know it,s part of PACCAR. And PACCAR is also the owner of DAF (DAF is a Dutch brand)


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful truck. Be proud. Now you are ready for the next project.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


G'Day Dutchy, 
The trucks look magnificent sir, a credit to your craftsmanship….

I for one, do very much appreciate all the time and effort to not only build these beautiful models/toys *BUT* extra time and effort it took to photograph each set of steps, make & to write up some excellent notes….

This all goes to your credit of paying it forward, showing someone else how it was done, encouraging them that they too could have a go and along the way enjoy the relaxing, rewarding pass time of toy and model making at the woodwork bench in the shed….

VERY WELL DONE SIR… FIRST CLASS EFFORT AND FIRST CLASS RESULT…..*THANK YOU*......


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


One other thing Dutchy, 
While we don't have a lot of Peterbilt Trucks in Australia, they are the Rolls Royce of Primemovers across the USA and for my money one beautiful rig….
I built a toy/model of a 1988 379 Peterbilt with sleeper plus a dropdeck trailer for my grandsons to play which started from on beautiful black rig I saw on the highway "Living the Dream".....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterbilt

Peterbilt Motors Company, founded in 1939, is an American manufacturer of medium- and heavy-duty Class 5 through Class 8 trucks headquartered in Denton, Texas. Peterbilt operates manufacturing facilities in Denton, Texas (1980), and Sainte-Thérèse, Quebec. From the early 1960s until the mid-1980s, the company was based in the San Francisco Bay Area of Northern California, with its headquarters, and main plant all in Newark, California. The Newark plant closed in 1980 and consolidated manufacturing at its facilities in Denton, TX and Madison, TN. In 1980 headquarters and engineering also moved to Denton. The Nashville plant was closed in 2009.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Thanks Crowie for expalnation and kind words.


----------



## arvanlaar (Feb 13, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Wonderful job Dutchy! I was amazed at how detailed some of the pieces are and how you created them. I can only dream of building something like that one day 

What do you do with them now? Do you build them for yourself? As gifts? Do you sell them?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Hello Ar,

Thank you.

One I gif away.


----------



## oldun (Aug 5, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


Hi Dutchy
being new to lumberJocks I was looking at the transport section and was glad to find your blogs. I make toys for the young and being now retired I am going to attempt some more advanced (I hope) after seeing your models. Seeing you mentioning DAF I was hoping to see it been made. European are sadly lacking so that could be a start. Thanks for your blogs, it gives us mere mortals hope


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...


WOW …...BUT…........HOW did you do them tires


> ?


?? LMAO
PATIENCE IS RUNNING OUT GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRR .........LOL


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...





> WOW …...BUT…........HOW did you do them tires
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


http://lumberjocks.com/Dutchy/blog/48089


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Preview*
> 
> This is the last blog of the Peterbilt truck. I made 200 picture,s (didn,t use them all) That means an average of slightly more than 10 picture,s per blog entry. The blog took some time but in relation to making the two logging trucks it wasn,t that much. Tomorrow I will ask my daughter to make some project pictures but below the preview:
> 
> ...





> WOW …...BUT…........HOW did you do them tires
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


THANK YOU DUTCHY….


----------

